
Ask HN: serious alternative to Skype on Linux/OSX/Windows and smartphones? - pilooch
In the light the NSA scandal, I'm considering terminating our company's use of Skype. I had been looking at Ekiga for a while, but it does not seem to support OSX nor smartphones. Any more serious alternative ?
======
magic_haze
<https://whispersystems.org/> has an excellent pedigree, but it's only voice
and text, and only on Android right now (though I've heard an ios version is
coming soon...)

------
Iloveyatesomuch
Yate does voice/video/xmpp. the Yate-Qt4 client is incredible under linux, and
the Windows/Mac ports are awesome as well.

~~~
Iloveyatesomuch
oh yeah, <http://yate.ro> is the address.

~~~
pilooch
many thanks! It may well be the one.

------
pilooch
So, actually one I've discovered, and tried with great success, is Mumble,
[http://mumble.sourceforge.net/](http://mumble.sourceforge.net/)

------
shirkey
Jitsi is another option:

<https://jitsi.org>

------
jamesjguthrie
If you don't need video then I'd setup a private IRC server.

~~~
pilooch
right, we already use an IRC server over VPN. Definitely the best for chat and
logs I agree!

